# My Favorite Chart of Presbyterians in the United States



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Seb (Jun 8, 2010)

I like this chart! It's shows a lot in one glance.

I wonder if there is one with the same clarity that charts the Continental / Dutch Reformed streams?

Steve


----------



## Tim (Jun 8, 2010)

14 unions, 19 separations.


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like a big mess to me! What is worse than that, is that about every group on that chart thinks their group is "elite." Just admit it! This is not just among Presbyterians but other groups also. Please hold the scolding down. I'm just being honest. It is okay to laugh at yourself once in a while. It keeps us from being too rigid and cold to sinners who need Christ.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 8, 2010)

View attachment 1835Here is a chart of the divisions amongst (Dutch) Reformed churches (excluding any post 1950 developments - OCRC, URC etc.)

Lest I inadvertently take credit for something I _did not _write, this chart was copied from Book 3 of James Beeke's book "Bible Doctrine for Teens and Young Adults" Volume 3.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm confused: Where were the descriptors? Dissenters, Old Dissenters, Chosen Frozen, Faction, Splinter, Break-away, Micro-denomination, Hypers, Whigs, Peep-o'-Day Boys, Klineans, van Tillians, Clarkians, Orangemen, Presbyterians for GLBT Concerns, PLGC, etc.???


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am wondering what will become of the PCA. Notice what happened in the formation of the PCA, it left the southern mainline church (at the time you could say the PCA tended to be more old schoolers and the mainline were the new schoolers). (The Southern Mainline joined with the Northern mainline). 

The RPCES came out of the 'New Lites" and a breakoff of the Northern mainline through the OPC and BPC, seemingly the breakoff from the other denominations would show a split (OPC would be old side and BPC new side in the first split off the Northern mainline; then split again, BPC old side of the new side and EPC which became RPCES was the new side of the new side). So essentially what happened is the Northern new lites/side (RPCES) joined with the Southern old schoolers. Given the history, what do you think will happen?

If a split happens again, the old schoolers will they join ranks with OPC finally (north and south old school together) or will they form a new denomination (those are the only two options)? For the new schoolers/lites, will they just stay where they are or will they join the EPC or some other denomination?

Sorry, just thoughts rolling around in my head. I hope my description is clear.


I guess we could also ask what if anything will become of the ARP?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 8, 2010)

To be honest Andrew in reading your post all I could think about was the current re-alignment in College Sports. Big 10 = Mainlines, SEC = SBC, Big East = OPC, ACC = ARP, Big 12 = PCA, etc...

Though in a more serious note the ARP (I think) will eventually end up splitting along with the PCA. What will happen is the "Old Schoolers" in the ARP and PCA will join with the OPC and the "New Schoolers" in the ARP and PCA will join with the EPC and the remnants of "evangelicals" currently in the PC(USA).


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow.

That chart made my head hurt.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2010)

Benjamin,

In my own opinion, I would have to disagree. Since I am on the 'Old School' side of the PCA, I think even we are divided in what we would do if we split. Some think they would join OPC or even ARP, others will form their own, new denomination.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love charts.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 9, 2010)

The Cart is good but far from complete. Aside from the micro Presbyteries the chart misses some of the semi significant schism that have occurred in recent years. The Chart misses at least one minor schism in the Bible Presbyterian Church which resulted in the formation of the American Presbyterian Church. The Chart also missed the 'conservative' 1984 schism from the Cumberland Presbyterian Church which formed the Upper Cumberland Presbyterian Church.

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Though in a more serious note the ARP (I think) will eventually end up splitting along with the PCA. What will happen is the "Old Schoolers" in the ARP and PCA will join with the OPC and the "New Schoolers" in the ARP and PCA will join with the EPC and the remnants of "evangelicals" currently in the PC(USA).



I can think of several reasons why conservatives in the PCA will not find themselves in the same denomination as the OPC. The question of Lodge membership is an issue that would keep some PCA conservatives from entering into union with the OPC. The OPC insistance on VanTillian apologetics is another reason such a union is not likely.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 9, 2010)

Useless if not in color.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVE charts and greatly appreciate them on denominational lineage (and theological positions). Proof once again that where you find two Baptists or Presbyterians, you can usually discover at least three denominations.


----------

